# Support Group In St Petersburg Florida



## srmurray (Jun 20, 2006)

I found this group online sometime last week, but can't recall from what website. I haven't attended yet, so can't really speak as to how good it is. I plan to go this next Tuesday to check it out. The lady who runs it sounds real nice. The ad reads as follows: 

Panic, Anxiety, Agoraphobics Support Group 

Bethel Lutheran Church 
1801 62nd Ave N 
St Petersburg FL 33702 

Meet twice a month on the 1st & 3rd Tuesday of each month. 
from 7:00pm - 8:30pm 

For more information, you can contact: 
Faye Shouse @ (727) 576-3720 

I'm sure ALL are :wel Hope this may be of help to anyone in the Tampa Bay area. 

Scott


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks, too bad I don't live in Florida though.


----------

